# denver shunt



## medcoder03@yahoo.com (May 5, 2013)

Hello,

I am not sure how to code a replacement of a denver shunt.

I have a couple options but I am just not sure.

I have either  49999

or 49425  and 49429  removal and placement. 

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Angela


----------

